# Arrow Lighting Designer



## Bigpal (Jun 28, 2012)

I'd like to put this up in case anyone might get some use out of it. I find it useful sometimes. It's a lighting designer on the Arrow Components site. 

If you're checking for optics, enter specs and your setup and it should find a solution. If you need a particular tint, power, efficiency, temp. restrictions, etc.

You can also plan round and star boards, heat sinks or connectors. I find it particularly useful for heat sink design and led tint selection. You can click "login as guest" if you don't want to register. 

Lighting Designer


----------

